# my collection (pics coming soon)



## sharronmarie (Nov 3, 2005)

All MAC 


Eye Shadows:
All That Glitters
Agate
Aquadisiac
Banshee*
Beauty Marked
Black Tied
Bronze
Brule`
Casino*
Contrast
Coppering
Cranberry
Elite*
Espresso
Expensive Pink
Freshwater
Goldbit*
Honesty
Humid
Idol Eyes
Jewel Blue
Knight Divine
Li' Lily*
Lucky Green*
Lustreleaf*
Moth Brown
Mulch
Nighttrain*
Parfait Amour
Satin Taupe
Shimmermoss
Tempting
Tilt
Trax
Twinks



Pigments:
Coco
Golden Olive
Black Soul
Rose
Chocolate Brown
Blue

Holiday Palettes
2005 Delights:
Trend- Satin Taupe, Gingersoft, Pearl of the Earth, Cinders, Tease’ n Teal, Gorgeous Gold
Cool- Cranberry, Embark, A Bluer Blue, Bluff-De-Buff, Tendermetal, Blurr

Paints:
Artjam
Bamboom

Shadesticks:
Sharkskin
Sea Me
Royal Hue
Gental Lentil
Blurburry
Shimmermint

Eye Kohl:
Smolder
Teddy

Fluidline:
Blacktrack
Macroviolet

Glitter Liner:
Mercuric*

Pearlizers:
As Good As Gold*


Prep + Prime:
Lash Base
Skin Base

Mineralize Skinfinish:
Metal Rock*

Lipstick:
Deep In Love*
“O”
Photo*

Brushes:
# 102 Brow Comb Brush
#217 Blending Brush
#219 Pencil Brush
#224 Tapered Blending Brush
#228 Mini Shader Brush
#239 Eye Shading Brush
#242 Shader Brush
#252 Large Shader Brush
#266 Small Angle Brush


----------



## Classic Beauty (Nov 3, 2005)

Dang, nice collection!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 4, 2005)

That's a nice healthy-sized collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 13, 2006)

ooooh...very nice...I'm excited for pics!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

Woooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww nice collection...


----------

